# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Du lịch Sapa: Khách sạn hoa đào sapa

## hangnt

_Địa chỉ: 031 Xuân Viên, Sapa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 0203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410
Email: info@vietdiscovery.com_

CHÀO MỪNG CÁC BẠN ĐẾN VỚI KHÁCH SẠN HOA ĐÀO SAPA!
Giá phòng từ $ 10-30


_"...Sự hài lòng của quý khách là niềm tự hào của chúng tôi!."_
Khách sạn Hoa Đào Sapa, nằm ở vị trí trung tâm thị trấn Sapa nhìn ra công viên vườn hoa Sapa dạo bước 70 m qua công viên la nhà thờ đá cổ và chợ tình Sapa. Phòng nghỉ tiêu chuẩn 2 sao sang trọng ,tiện nghi mới, đồng bộ, mang phong cách hiện đại pha lẫn truyền thống. tầm nhìn đẹp, Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn Á, Âu, các món ăn truyền thống bản địa, ấm cúng cho 150 thực khách. Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp tận tình, tận tâm. Chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách một kỳ nghỉ thú vị và ấn tượng tại Sapa...


Khu thông tin và tổ chức các tour du lịch SaPa, Chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan và Đông Tây Bắc. Tổ chức tham quan Trung Quốc, dịch vụ cho thuê hướng dẫn, vé tàu, thuê ôtô, xe máy, dịch vụ đón tiễn quý khách, internet miễn phí cho khách nghỉ tại khách sạn. Dịch vụ chuyển thư báo, dịch thuật, trao đổi ngoại tệ.
*
Phòng sang trọng* 

Căn phòng rộng 20m2 có tầm nhìn ra công viên và nhà thờ đá cổ, chợ tình và đỉnh núi Fansipan được trang bị với một chiếc giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn. Tất cả các phòng loại này của khách sạn đều có nối mạng internet, Wifi.

Tiện nghi: Báo chí; Đồ pha trà/càfé; Bình nước lọc;  Ô/cây dù; Tủu lạnh mini; Bàn trang điểm; Đồng hồ ; Bồn tắm; Ghế Sofa; Internet; TV ; Đèn bàn; Tủ quần áo; Toillet khép kín/ Bồn tắm; Dép đi trong nhà; Quần/áo mưa; Giấy/Bút/Phong bì thư; Đồ đánh giày/Xi;

3 phòng loại 02 giường 1,2m hoặc 1 giường lớn
Giá: 500.000 VNĐ/phòng/đêmTrẻ em (dưới 10 tuổi): được ở cùng
Chấp nhận thanh toán thẻ  VISA, MASTER…
*
Phòng VIP*

Căn phòng rộng 21m2 có tầm nhìn ra công viên và nhà thờ đá cổ, chợ tình và đỉnh núi Fansipan được trang bị với một chiếc giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn,sànvà trần nhà lát gỗ. Tất cả các phòng loại này của khách sạn đều có điều hoà, nối mạng internet, Wifi… 


Tiện nghi: Báo chí; Đồ pha trà/càfé; Bình nước lọc;  Ô/cây dù; Tủ lạnh mini; Bàn trang điểm; Đồng hồ ; Ghế Sofa; Internet; TV cáp/vệ tinh; Ban công; Tủ Mini bar; Đèn bàn; Tủ quần áo; Toillet khép kín Bồn tắm; Dép đi trong nhà; Quần/áo mưa; Giấy/Bút/Phong bì thư; Đồ đánh giày/Xi;

3 phòng loại 01 Giường lớn   Giá: 600.000 VNĐ/phòng/đêmTrẻ em (dưới 10 tuổi): được ở cùngBao gồm bữa sáng và phí phục vụ.  Chấp nhận thanh toán thẻ VISA, MASTER…


*Mọi chi tiết liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH du lịch Khám Phá Việt (Khách sạn Hoa Đào Sapa)
Địa chỉ: 031 Xuân viên Sapa, Tỉnh Lào Cai
ĐT: 0203 872606 ; Fax: 0203 872136 ; Di động: 0984 255 255 
Mail: info@vietdiscovery.com
Website:http://www.vietdiscovery.com
Tài khoản Công ty TNHH du lịch Khám Phá Việt
Số Tài Khoản: 37610000027479
Tại Ngân Hàng Đầu Tư và Phát Triển Lao cai ( Phòng giao dịch Sapa)




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Khách sạn này 500k/ cho một phòng 1 đêm đó liệu có đắt quá không bạn.

----------


## yeuhanoi

uấy phòng tiện nghi quá,du lịch mà ở đậy thì thich thật,  mỗi tội giá mắc quá!

----------


## hangnt

giá như vậy là không đắt đâu bạn ^^
phòng với đầy đủ tiện nghi và lại có tầm nhìn khá tốt
so với một số nơi thì giá như vậy là hợp lý và vừa túi tiền với du khách

----------

